# Gunner and Honey got new bandana's



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks great! Very nice custom work! Love the first pic with the head raised!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Looking pretty spiffy!!!! They're too cute!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Cool bandanas.


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

They look amazing, you must be proud of them. How does one go about getting their dog certified to be a therapy dog?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

aww!! OMG Honey looks so much like Joey in that photo!<333


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cathy*

Cathy

What a gorgeous pair Honey and Gunner are!
Love the scarves!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yay!!! So adorable!! They look like the cutest, happiest dogs in the world.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

cody and munsons mom said:


> They look amazing, you must be proud of them. How does one go about getting their dog certified to be a therapy dog?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Super cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gunner and Honey look great in their new bandanas!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

It's Gunner night at the assisted living tonight so they can show them off.


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

In love with that picture of Honey. That was my dear dogs name.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Those are so cute! Honey should feel honored, it takes a super dog in training to fill his paw prints!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cathy, those are fabulous! Where did you get them? I'm thinking of getting one for Toby that says "NOT Therapy Dog Material, But MOM needs Therapy From my Antics"...:uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> It's Gunner night at the assisted living tonight so they can show them off.


We need photos of Gunner doing his job!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

We just got back from the assisted living. I'll have to ask if pictures can be taken. I know at the nursing home that you have to get permission to take someone's picture. Both dogs did well. Honey isn't as in to it as Gunner but she does fine. She is always ready to go. We are in a lobby and the door opens a lot with people coming in and out. It's no wonder she is confused. I'm very proud of both of them. It's really hot tonight so waiting till about 8 to take them for a walk.....hope it's cooler.:crossfing


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They look very proud of their new bandanas. Great looking pups.


----------

